# Gentoo 1.4 kommt 5. - 7. August raus :)

## hachre

Also wenn ihr mich fragt...

Das wird NICHT rauskommen  :Smile: 

Es sollte schon vor einem Jahr rauskommen.... Es wurde immer wieder gesagt es kommt bald - und bis heute isses nich da.

Inzwischen ist mir die 1.4 auch völlig egal geworden. Wie drobbins in den Gentoo Weekly Newsletter mal gesagt hat "Releases do not matter in Gentoo".

Klar - wer Gentoo kennt weiss - Releases ändern im Grunde nichts!

Aber: Vor Jahren wurde versprochen man wird die stages für alle Prozessoren vorcompiled bekommen, genau so wie die ganzen GRP Packete!! Bis heute ist daraus nichts geworden weil es immer hieß das kommt erst mit 1.4. Irgendwie wird das 1.4 Release zu einem Vorwand benutzt in der Hinsicht im Moment nichts machen zu müssen wie es mir aussieht...

Ausserdem war ein großer Vorteil der Releases die neuen BootCDs zum Installieren. Davon kommen ausser bei den Releases auch keine raus... Und die bräuchten langsam echt mal n Face-Lift!!

Naja, just my 2 cent

Hachre

----------

## Aldo

 *hachre wrote:*   

> Also wenn ihr mich fragt...
> 
> Das wird NICHT rauskommen 
> 
> 

 

Ähm, mal eine dumme Frage: Was macht den großen Unterschied aus, ob das Ding nun 1.4-rc4 oder 1.4 heißt?

Was soll den anders/neu in der 1.4 sein?

 *Quote:*   

> Ausserdem war ein großer Vorteil der Releases die neuen BootCDs zum Installieren. Davon kommen ausser bei den Releases auch keine raus... Und die bräuchten langsam echt mal n Face-Lift!!
> 
> 

 

Ich finde die 1.4-rc4-BootCD braucht KEIN Facelift.

Laufen gut, sind funktionabel und haben sogar einen Bootsplash...  :Smile: 

Was genau ist dein Problem?

----------

## hachre

Naja sie haben ein Framebuffer Bootlogo aber kein Splash - ein Splash is doch etwas was die Konsolen Meldungen komplett verdeckt.

Mein Hauptproblem ist das Fehlen der vorcompilten Sachen die versprochen wurden... Darauf bist du gar nich eingegangen....

----------

## Ragin

Andere Frage:

Wozu brauchst du die vorkompilierten Sachen???

Die LiveCD bootet eigentlich von jedem System und den Kernel und die Pakete mal schnell zu machen ist ja nun auch nicht zwingend das Thema.

----------

## hachre

Nun, das nervt schon bisschen... Ich installiere oft Gentoo Systeme - alle sollen als Desktop eingesetzt werden und ich wäre froh wenn ich vorcompilte aber dennoch aktuelle Pakete bekommen würde....

----------

## think4urs11

hmmm, in gewisser Weise hat hachre schon recht.

Je nach System wäre es schon hilfreich wenn diverses als binary da wäre. Installier mal auf einem alten P-1 Notebook und du weißt was ich meine  :Wink: 

Auf die Art hätte man relativ flott ein laufendes (aber *unoptimiertes* System) und könnte dann 'on demand' im Hintergrund einen emerge -u -deep world laufen lassen, nachdem man sich die *.conf/USE-Flags/etc. so gebaut hat wie man haben will.

Letztlich ist das sicher auch eine Frage von

"Wer hat den zusätzlichen Platz um die binarys auch noch zu hosten?" - kostet ja alles Geld, sieht nur keiner.

----------

## hachre

Ja, das mit dem additional Space stimmt schon...

Es muss ja auch nich alles sein, aber das Basissystem + xfree, kde, gnome wäre halt nett..

----------

## Ragin

Naja, das Zeitproblem mit der Kompilierung auf einem Uralt-Rechner kenne ich sehr gut. Jedoch ist die Zeit nicht unbedingt interessant. Wenn ich weiss, dass der Rechner morgen fertig sein soll, dann starte ich halt morgens mit stage3 (wenns denn sein muss) durch und kompiliere über Nacht die XFree/Gnome. OpenOffice gibts imho auch als Binary.

Es ist sicher nervig, doch im Endeffekt kann man, wenns denn wirklich so sehr nervt, auf Alternativen zurückgreifen. Ein sehr schnelles und stabiles System wäre da FreeBSD  :Smile: 

Oder man erstellt ein Image und benutzt es dann für die anderen Rechner gleich mit. Somit ist das ständige neu komilieren nur einmal nötig und nicht auf jedem Rechner.

----------

## hachre

Ja aber die Rechner haben unterschiedlichste Prozessoren, da kann ich das Image vergessen...

FreeBSD ist meiner Meinung nach nicht geeignet als Desktop.

Ich finde Gentoo schon am besten - aber manche vorcompilte Packete wären mir sehr recht...

----------

## Ragin

Ich hab FreeBSD bisher noch nie als Desktop eingesetzt, sondern nur mal nen kleinen Server testweise installiert.

Die Geschwindigkeit war auf jeden Fall optimal.

Wenn man mit dem Rechner eh nur normale "Desktopaufgaben" zu tun hat sollte es auch seinen Dienst tun.

KDE/Gnome können beide installiert werden.

Desweitern musst du die Systeme ja auch nicht extrem optimieren. Meist laufen dann einige Pakete auch auf anderen (wenn sichs da zum Beispiel nur um die MHz Zahlen dreht.

Ansonsten machst halt ne Pentium Version, ne AMD Version...  :Smile: 

Ich denke meist sollte das funktionieren.

----------

## hachre

Das is dicke Arbeit, und ist dann sofort wieder veraltet. Ich installiere ja nich auf einmal paar Rechner und gut is sondern immer mal wieder ein paar und die sollen dann auch immer aktuell sein :/

Also mit FreeBSD hab ich im Desktop Bereich keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht - z.B ging Antialiasing aus mir absolut unerklärlichen Gründen nicht...

----------

## Ragin

Als weitere Alternative wäre noch RedHat & Co  :Smile: 

Aber mal zurück zum Thema:

Einerseits sehe ich auch das Problem mit dem Traffic, der durch die Binarys verursacht wird, andererseits ist Gentoo keine "Ich installier mal schnell und starte in 10 Minuten durch"-Distri. Von daher ist sie für eine schnell-schnell Install halt etwas ungeeignet.

----------

## hachre

Naja aber wieso sollte Gentoo seine Felixbilität nicht ausweiten?

----------

## Ragin

Flexibilität ist ja gegeben.

Ob Binary oder Source macht da in meinen Augen nicht viel Unterschied.

Diese Sache wäre eh nur für InstallCDs interessant und diese sind relativ schnell veraltet.

Und bevor sich jemand aller 2 Monate ne neue CD(s) saugt würde ich es auch eher beim Source belassen, da dann der Traffic wieder extrem ansteigt.

----------

## hachre

Das stimmt schon... Aber wenigstens die Stage 3 sollte halbwegs aktuell und für mehrere Prozessoren aktuell gehalten werden...

----------

## think4urs11

Tja gut und schön, aaaaber...

für welche Proz?

macht man nur P4 / AMD quiecken 

- die die einen Via Eden/Nehemaiah haben (nettes Teil   :Very Happy:  )

- die Jungs und Mädels mit den P3 ebenfalls

- und was ist mit Sparc, PowerPC, Pentium 1+2

usw. usf.

außerdem ist es dann auch nur halbherzig optimiert ->also eh sinnlos (IMHO)

macht mans nach dem Motto 'je Proz.architektur' also z.B.

P1 / P1MMX / P2 / PPro / P3 / P4 / ...

AMD TBird / Duron / Opteron / ...

Via Eden / C3 / Ezra T / Antaur / ...

PowerPC 601 / 603 / 604

...

dann wird es

a) sehr unübersichtlich, d.h. einsteigerunfreundlich

b) braucht auch wieder ewig viel Platz (muß ja dann theoretisch auf jedem Mirror vorrätig sein)

c) teuer für die Mirrorbetreiber, einerseits wg. Platz/Traffic, andererseits wg. Maintenance von det janze 

Dann lieber so wie es ist; meinetwegen alles für i486 compiliert, dann läuft es wenigstens überall, auch auf einem Via 500MHz  :Smile: 

Und nach dem ersten Booten gehts ja eh ans Optimieren.

Wo ich aber zustimmen kann ist das außer der stage 3 zumindest auch noch ein xfree als binary mit auf die CD sollte.

----------

## Genone

1. wenn man schon mehrere Rechner hat, warum nicht selber Binärpakete kompilieren ? (geht vollautomatisch mit FEATURES="buildpkg" in make.conf)

2. Binärpakete benötigen eine Menge QA Arbeit (mit welchen USE Flags sollen die z.B. kompiliert werden ?)

3. drobbins ist grade dabei, GRPs zu kompilieren

4. was ist mit den aktuellen stages nicht in Ordnung, reichen P3 und Athlon-XP Optimierung nicht aus ? (P4 soll buggy sein)

5. die aktuellen LiveCDs haben KDE und Gnome, man kann den Rechner also benutzen während man installiert.

6. die Resourcenanforderungen wurden ja schon erwähnt.

----------

## hachre

ich habe verschiedene prozessoren

----------

## Genone

In jedem Rechner einen anderen Prozessortyp ?

Ach ja, ich hatte auch noch Punkt 7 vergessen:

7. wenn man schon mehrere Rechner hat kann man auch distcc benutzen (damit soll z.B. gcc bei manchen Leuten in < 10 Minuten kompilieren)

----------

## andreh

 *Genone wrote:*   

> 4. was ist mit den aktuellen stages nicht in Ordnung, reichen P3 und Athlon-XP Optimierung nicht aus ? (P4 soll buggy sein)

 

Seit gcc 3.2.3 ist das Problem gefixt. Habe aber schon vorher mit -march=pentium4 gebaut und konnte kein auffaelliges Verhalten feststellen.

----------

## lutzlustig

 *Genone wrote:*   

> In jedem Rechner einen anderen Prozessortyp ?
> 
> Ach ja, ich hatte auch noch Punkt 7 vergessen:
> 
> 7. wenn man schon mehrere Rechner hat kann man auch distcc benutzen (damit soll z.B. gcc bei manchen Leuten in < 10 Minuten kompilieren)

 

Und ccache nicht vergessen, wenn man z.B. beim Kernel irgendwo ein Kreuz vergessen hat und noch mal kompilieren muß, ist der 2 Versuch in sekundenschnelle fertig.

In seltenen Fällen geht nur ohne distcc und/oder ccache, aber das bekommt man ja schnell raus. Einen Fehler bei ccache hate ich erst einmal.

Ciao

----------

## lonF

Ich find es so wie es ist gut aus zwei Gründen.

Gentoo zwei entscheidende Vorteile.

zum einen durch die Sourcen erhält man ein hoch optimiertes System.

zum zweiten ist nur das auf dem Rechner was gebraucht wird.

Wär ein System auf die schnelle installieren will soll zu den Standard Distries zurückkehren. Die mit ziemlich viel drumherum daher kommen und man um ein halbwegs ordentliches System zu haben auch jede Menge

Zeit investieren muss. Bsp.: sind die einzelnen Programme die KDE mitbringt. (das ist nur ein Bsp.)

Und zum arbeiten sind die genauso gut wie Gentoo geeignet.

@hachre: hast Du soviele Rechner auf denen Du das installieren musst.

               Nutzt Du die Rechner privat oder beruflich? 

Bei solchen Dingen sollte man sich überlegen ob nicht eine Standard Distrie effizienter ist.

MfG lonF

----------

